# Hearing Kronos 2 via my monitor speakers?



## qkrzazzang (Feb 23, 2016)

I currently have Hs-7 monitor speakers and Focusrite 18i8 audio interface. In terms of using my Kronos as a midi controller and playing vsti via my daw, Cubase, everything is set up fine and I'm hearing sounds from my speakers. However, in order to play Kronos as a standalone(so, not playing VSTi) and hear the sounds from speakers as well, how would this be connected? My kronos has 2 5-pin Din cables connected to audio interface and that's it.


----------



## Bohrium (Feb 23, 2016)

qkrzazzang said:


> I currently have Hs-7 monitor speakers and Focusrite 18i8 audio interface. In terms of using my Kronos as a midi controller and playing vsti via my daw, Cubase, everything is set up fine and I'm hearing sounds from my speakers. However, in order to play Kronos as a standalone(so, not playing VSTi) and hear the sounds from speakers as well, how would this be connected? My kronos has 2 5-pin Din cables connected to audio interface and that's it.



Why aren't you using the USB interface? I mean is there a specific reason why you use the DIN Cables?
The USB interface transfers audio _and_ MIDI ...


----------



## qkrzazzang (Feb 23, 2016)

Bohrium said:


> Why aren't you using the USB interface? I mean is there a specific reason why you use the DIN Cables?
> The USB interface transfers audio _and_ MIDI ...


Likely I will buy one soon, the USB A/B cable just didn't come with the instrument, but midi cable did.. I just got the instrument yesterday. But yeah that will change soon. Just want to figure out what other cable I need in order to hear the instrument via my speakers, through the interface rather than directly to the speakers.


----------



## Bohrium (Feb 23, 2016)

qkrzazzang said:


> Likely I will buy one soon, the USB A/B cable just didn't come with the instrument, but midi cable did.. I just got the instrument yesterday. But yeah that will change soon. Just want to figure out what other cable I need in order to hear the instrument via my speakers, through the interface rather than directly to the speakers.


Lucky you ... mine didn't come with MIDI cables 

As I said you can route the audio coming in through the USB interface in your DAW wherever you like ... so you can record it, or send it to the output interface or whatever


----------



## Bohrium (Feb 23, 2016)

Bohrium said:


> Lucky you ... mine didn't come with MIDI cables
> 
> As I said you can route the audio coming in through the USB interface in your DAW wherever you like ... so you can record it, or send it to the output interface or whatever


Actualy you could connect the Kronos to your audio interfaces inputs.
It was just easier for me to connect vie USB and have both without much latency.


----------



## qkrzazzang (Feb 23, 2016)

Bohrium said:


> Actualy you could connect the Kronos to your audio interfaces inputs.
> It was just easier for me to connect vie USB and have both without much latency.


According to the interace's manual:
http://static.bhphotovideo.com/lit_files/84628.pdf

There are two areas of inputs: The front 4 and the back 4. I currently have my mic plugged into the front input via XLR, and nothing on the back panel. To which should I plug the TRS in?


----------



## Bohrium (Feb 23, 2016)

qkrzazzang said:


> According to the interace's manual:
> http://static.bhphotovideo.com/lit_files/84628.pdf
> 
> There are two areas of inputs: The front 4 and the back 4. I currently have my mic plugged into the front input via XLR, and nothing on the back panel. To which should I plug the TRS in?


It doesn't really matter ... I think any one (or two) of them will work ...


----------



## qkrzazzang (Feb 23, 2016)

Bohrium said:


> It doesn't really matter ... I think any one (or two) of them will work ...


gotcha. Thanks


----------

